
How to Migrate Your Blog from Wordpress to Django - leog7
https://techarena51.com/blog/How-to-migrate-your-Blog-from-Wordpress-to-Django/?utm_source=hackernews
======
runga
I have been trying this for sometime, but was not able to do it. Will try your
tutorial

~~~
leog7
yup wasn't easy, but mezzanine has included a few tools

